# What breed and gender is my chick?



## bellepetitefarm (May 21, 2014)

We bought this guy/girl from TSC about a month ago. I don't remember what breed the sign said, but I know it's one of the white breeds. Also I thought it was a pullet until I did some googling, but now I'm just confused!


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

Looks like a roo based on it's comb growth for it's age.


----------



## bellepetitefarm (May 21, 2014)

Ohh..that's what I was afraid of :-/ 
My daughter named "her" Cherry...and I was really looking forward to some eggs on our new little homestead. Bummer. What breed? White rock?


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

Looks like a White Plymouth Rock. 
It always is a little disappointing when you really want a hen, you get attached, and they turn out to be roosters. I love my boys, I find them way more personable than the hens, but unfortunately they've little use if you don't have a flock or in my case, they aren't breeding quality.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Have to agree with Fiere on the personality of the males. Especially if they like their humans. I've only had a couple of females that put the males to shame personality wise and that's after having hundreds of hens.


----------



## bellepetitefarm (May 21, 2014)

Thanks for the replies. Sad news however, we found our little guy in our swimming pool this morning :'( he was free range and lived at the barn, but I guess he got into our backyard where we have an in ground pool.


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

Oh no, that's too bad. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

sorry for your loss

that may have been a CX cockerel


----------

